# Experiences With No Drill Scope Mounts?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with no drill scope mounts? I am thinking about buying one for my K31 so I can put a scope on it. I would prefer to not drill the rifle. But I don't know anyone who has tried them. Just interested in knowing other people's experiences with them before I dish out the cash for it. Thanks!

P.S. The ones I am looking at I believe are made by S&K, something like that. Catalogue is at work. If you have ideas for another no drill mount specific to the Swiss K31, I'm all ears.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have experience with one for the K31, but my general experience with no-drill mounts for milsurps is that they position the scope WAY too high for a good cheek weld, and thus inhibit good shooting.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike makes a good point, but if the choice was between the usual tiny funny-shaped crappy iron sights, or a too-high scope, then I'd get a nice leather lace-on cheekpiece for the stock and slap that scope in place in a heartbeat.

Some K31 mount info here:
http://parallaxscurioandrelicfirearmsforums.yuku.com/forum/viewtopic/id/22007

I've never used this guy's stuff, but some speak highly of it. I've heard mixed reviews on the B-Square K31 mounts. Never hear of or seen any others.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've used them with my PTR91 and M1A, but I don't have the K31. those that I have, have worked fine, albeit the German scope mount does put the scope up high. It's more of a chin weld.:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The K31's will be offset slightly to the right. I'm not sure how hard that will be to deal with. But since I have decided on a Leupold scope, I'm more concerned with the scope not flying off. LOL! I'm a little worried about damage to the rifle, but it won't be anything major. The scope may or may not get moved off to another rifle eventually.


----------

